# Mountain Lion Getting Hers



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like mountain lions like feeders too.


----------



## Gildog (Jan 30, 2007)

if that lion set up and filled the feeder, she's one smart cat!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Don't those horns look like fake plastic?

Maybe it is just me...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

something aint right :-? :-?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Number 1 the deer is already dead. A live one would not allow that cat to hold it like that with out a good fight with hoof and antler.

 Al


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I came across a very similar situation last year when i was turkey hunting. It is pretty creepy walking up on a doe in the dark with blood still pumping out of its neck.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

R y a n said:


> Don't those horns look like fake plastic?
> 
> Maybe it is just me...


Its just you


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Where is the blood?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sweet!! Fellow predator liking some venison. Live or memorex it's cool!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So can we bait Mountain lions?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

So to all the anti-baiters out there.......I suppose this cat isnt a "real" hunter for using that bait station? :lol: :lol: :lol: oke: :stirpot:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> So to all the anti-baiters out there.......I suppose this cat isnt a "real" hunter for using that bait station? :lol: :lol: :lol: oke: :stirpot:


lmao. the pic is cool if it is real or fake


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> So to all the anti-baiters out there.......I suppose this cat isnt a "real" hunter for using that bait station? :lol: :lol: :lol: oke: :stirpot:


hahahah


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

how much money are u paying the cat to take out the management bucks? :wink:


----------

